# The Legend of Dragoon



## DragonLover17 (Jun 4, 2010)

Its an old game for the PlayStation has anyone played it


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 4, 2010)

I had plenty of good times with that game, and 4 discs at that.  Good luck trying to find all of the Stardust though.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 5, 2010)

Played and finished it back in the PSX days.  Nice battle system, didn't like much else at the time.

I picked up a used copy recently.  Definitely picking up on a lot more of the subtle foreshadowing.  Lenus in Disc 2 is still That One Boss.  Missed the wedding in Donau.  And for some reason the game keeps crashing near the end of Disc 2, right after the Water Dragon battle.  Don't know if this is disc or hardware specific.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 5, 2010)

oh wow so many hours sunk into that game. loved it


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jun 5, 2010)

My favorite Ps1 game ever! I'm still signing online petitions for a sequel.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Jun 5, 2010)

I should see if I can find my savefiles and discs. I think I only got to somewhere on disc 2 before I randomly "forgot" about the game. Hmm, gotta find the strategy guide too...


----------



## Dasaki (Jun 5, 2010)

One of my favorite games of it's time


----------



## Tweaker (Jun 5, 2010)

Love this game! Haven't played it in years, but I beat it all the way through when I was like 11 or something. Really great fun.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 5, 2010)

It`s funny it took me 5 years from the day i got it to beat because i got stuck at the last area.  I was playing it through again and disc 3 crashes now so i got to find a new copy.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 5, 2010)

Decent game, not exactly amazing but not shit either.  So-so plot, but I liked the combat system that meant you did something more than just run forward, hit once, then run back:  You might be able to hit multiple times!


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 5, 2010)

CyberFoxx said:


> Hmm, gotta find the strategy guide too...


Oh that's right, I did have the strategy guide back in the day.  Finally located all the Stardust, beat Faust and all the other optional bosses.

Come to think of it, there _are_ a few things I did kinda wish at the time:
- Accuracy (hit/miss) being decided on a per-hit basis.  As it is hit/miss is decided upon your first hit, and only the button presses decide whether further hits land.
- Enemies able to counterattack multiple times during longer Additions.  As it is they can only counterattack if there are more than 2 hits left.  This is why they never counter 3-hit additions (e.g. Burning Rush), and why 4-hit additions are only ever countered during the second hit.  5 hits or more, you never know exactly which hit the enemy will try to counter and even when you counter it back it still throws your timing off just enough that sometimes you'll miss the rest of the combo.

Two things I really, _really_ loved about the combat system are that (1) Healing Potions are percentage based, and (2) the "Guard" command.  Seriously, halves damage from even magic/special attacks, blocks all status attacks (except instant KO) _and_ +10% free HP recovery?  I rarely take more than 5 healing potions (of any type) into combat, and a good strategy against almost any boss (even Lenus) is to keep two characters on defense while the third attacks.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 5, 2010)

This game was awesome, even if the voice acting was right up there with Megaman 8.  Though it was kind of a pain trying to get all the best attacks, and it was easy enough that the dragoon system turned out to be relatively worthless for most of it.
Seriously, though.  The voice-acted cut scenes are hilarious.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 5, 2010)

Also, the game's occasional switching from random encounters to wandering monsters was a very welcome change of pace.


----------



## sunandshadow (Jun 5, 2010)

That annoying game - I bought two different copies but it has some anit-hackery in the program and won't run on a playstation it just doesn't like.


----------



## Basch (Jun 5, 2010)

Yup, I have play this one, it is definitely one of my psx favorites games, nice graphics, story. and gameplay I really enjoy it ^^


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 5, 2010)

I remember how I thought Shana was an absolute worthless bitch, and an utter walking stereotype for Chosen one, although she was at least nice. 

Then she got replaced by Miranda...and immediately I wanted Shana back. D:< There were only like, two scenes in which I didn't wanna give Miranda a fat lip. If I were remaking that game, I'd _really_ put in some more scenes involving Miranda...specifically so she actually gets a chance to develop...I mean, Miranda just screams "I'm only here to replace Shana", Albert at least came in when the plot could give him some time to develop, and Lavitz might as well have been the secondary star of Disc one. (Part of why I was like, "What?! NO! not him! D:" when Lavitz died) 

Also, I'd put in some more scenes with Kongol...He just kinda, well, sits there most of the game. :/ 

However, Meru and Haschel are win. I actually wonder why I didn't catch Meru as a Wingly earlier given that there are some...well, *obvious* hints.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 5, 2010)

i didnt catch that Rose was the Black Monster till the end of disc 3


----------



## LeoTen (Jun 6, 2010)

I loved that game. :3  I still have my copy of it around somewhere.  I should probably dig it up and start on it again.

Although, it tends to freeze up after the battle with Lenus and the Water Dragon for some reason...Which is weird, considering it's still pretty much a brand new copy. o 3o;


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 6, 2010)

That was a freakin good game, its one of the three playstation games i still have.

it was kinda annoying that in normal form was stronger than dragoon form though, and no items... I alwasy hoped theyd make a prequel from the dragon wars.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 6, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> it was kinda annoying that in normal form was stronger than dragoon form though....


You must've leveled up your Additions quite a _lot_.  I'm aware Dragoon attack power starts at 150 of normal Attack, but is that for the entire 5-hit combo or just the first strike?

That begs to be tested experimentally... LoD had a very clear attack / defense damage formula.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 6, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> it was kinda annoying that in normal form was stronger than dragoon form though, and no items... I alwasy hoped theyd make a prequel from the dragon wars.



It depends. Some were pretty strong, but with some people like Shana and Miranda, you can have them almost be perpetually in Dragoon form. And they have the best dragon summon. (Which is perhaps the *ONLY* reason to use them at all considering even Meru can outdamage their physical attacks with one hand tied behind her back.)


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 6, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> It depends. Some were pretty strong, but with some people like Shana and Miranda, you can have them almost be perpetually in Dragoon form. And they have the best dragon summon. (Which is perhaps the *ONLY* reason to use them at all considering even Meru can outdamage their physical attacks with one hand tied behind her back.)



Speaking of Meru, she's naturally the fastest character, so on the plus side if you equip her with a per-turn regen (HP, MP, or SP) it accumulates fast.  The downside is that positive buffs like Rose Storm wear off faster.


----------



## R. Wolf (Jun 6, 2010)

I haven't played this game since I was 10, thanks for bringing it up!
I really need to play it again. I just have to find it...


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 7, 2010)

That's a game I haven't thought about in a long time, I could never get passed the part where you had to walk across a metal thing wih criss crossing bars, I always fell, so I gave the game to a friend of mine


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 7, 2010)

Stratadrake said:


> Speaking of Meru, she's naturally the fastest character, so on the plus side if you equip her with a per-turn regen (HP, MP, or SP) it accumulates fast.  The downside is that positive buffs like Rose Storm wear off faster.



Yep, Meru definitely has *THAT* going for her, well being the fastest character and all. I remember she once attacked almost three times in the time it took for just dart and haschel to move. 

The other downside is that she


----------



## YokoWolf (Jun 7, 2010)

Still play it from time to time. I have two complete copies for some odd reason. i liked the game even though I was not very good at it. Always have trouble at the same parts and with the same stuff.


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Jun 7, 2010)

Both my brother and I have a copy of this. Took me ages to find a guide to it. I still have the Game Informer mag that had a mini walk through.

Never beat it. Was right at the door of the final flurry of bosses when my memory card erased so long ago. *sigh* Probably at the beginning of disc 3 if I pulled out the game. Don't know though.
I got to the point I just watched the ending on Youtube and cried a little.

Rose is my favorite character. Coolest finishing poses and next to Dart most frustrating additions till you get use to them...practice a lot.

As to the disc skipping with the water dragon chick on disc 2, I have to ask if you guys were playing on a Playstation 2? We noticed that for some reason the game screws up right there on the PS2. Both of our copies did and we knew someone else with the same problem.
It doesn't have the same issue on the PS1.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 7, 2010)

I love that game, and it was one of my first RPG games that made me love RPGs.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 7, 2010)

DragonFoxDemon said:


> As to the disc skipping with the water dragon chick on disc 2, I have to ask if you guys were playing on a Playstation 2? . . . It doesn't have the same issue on the PS1.


Yes, on the PS2.  There were two previous hangups, one right after the Freugel battle atop Hellena Prison (after returning to Seles with King Albert), and the other . . . I forget.  Seemed to be occur after those boss battles followed up by in-engine cutscenes.

Judging by a few Google searches, people suspect it's related to using Dragoon mode during those battles.  Why, though... remains a mystery.

[Edit] Judging by more results, it seems to be an obscure glitch that happens on just about _everything_ except an actual, genuine PS1.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 7, 2010)

The hell? It looks like it ate half my post. I think it was probably the POS Network lagging out.....


Main problem with Meru is that she has poor defense and the lowest HP. Even if she can recover a lot of it because she gets to move several times and you can have her defend.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 8, 2010)

Most favorite RPG EVAR.

That Lenus chick from disc 2 was my main frustration throughout the game, too.

I didn't have as much trouble with any other bosses until I got to the end guy.
Which, the main reason why he was even so hard for me is because I was taking him on with like level 32's. Because I was dumb and somehow missed an entire block of the game before getting stuck in the moon.
I've gotten him down to his last form, but never actually beaten the asshole. And never had the patience to actually play through the whole game again and level up correctly to be prepared for the last area.

Rose was definitely my favorite character over all, with Meru and Lavitz coming in as close seconds.

Didn't use Dragoon forms much, or special SP-granting armor.
My strategy was always physical attack the shit out of everything until you get just ONE turn of Dragoon for a character, and use either Lavitz'/Albert's defensive move, either Rose's life-sucking attack or the strongest attack she had at the given time, or Dart's strongest attack at the given time.
Never EVER used the "all three transform at once" shit. Would always leave someone normal so they could use items.

Worked well with me.


----------



## Delta (Jun 8, 2010)

Gust of Wind Dance!


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 8, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> My strategy was always physical attack the shit out of everything until you get just ONE turn of Dragoon for a character, and use either Lavitz'/Albert's defensive move, either Rose's life-sucking attack or the strongest attack she had at the given time, or Dart's strongest attack at the given time.
> Never EVER used the "all three transform at once" shit. Would always leave someone normal so they could use items.



One-turn Dragoon transformations are actually useful against a few bosses like Lloyd where they exercise special tactics against Dragoons.  Even against Grand Jewel and Divine Dragon (where the Dragon Staff is in effect), Shana/Miranda can still use it for their healing.

As for Lenus in Disc 2, I figured out pretty fast that the harder you hit her, the more turns she gets.  Put two characters on defense and whittle her HP down with the third and she's much more survivable.


----------

